# washing up liquid...best bike cleaner ?



## cycling fisherman (17 Aug 2008)

I was discussing washing my bike down with one of the lads at work and i told him, this weekend i'm going to thoroughly clean the bike and that i was going to go to halfords this weekend to buy a load of cleaning gear for the bike...

"don't bother you are wasting your money" he replied...

"I used to use washing up liquid, but make sure you use decent stuff and use hot water and plenty of liquid" he remarked...

Ok i thought i'll give it a try, i have tried it and...


i'll tell you what he was right it is just as good if not better than any bike cleaner i have used, i know it's a de-greaser anyway but it has brought the bike up, especially the wheels into fantastic condition...

I totally reccommend washing up liquid for cleaning the bike, get the old toothbrush out and watch it cut the grease and grime off your cogs and metal surfaces...


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Aug 2008)

I used this last time I cleaned everything up, worked like a dream.

Sure someone will be along soon to tell us we've ruined our bikes forever!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2008)

'Now hands that do dishes can feel soft as your face, with mild green Fairy Liquid.'


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Aug 2008)

I've used washing up liquid for years on bikes, motorcycles and cars and I've never had a problem.

Where do people get this stuff about washing up liquid being an abrasive? It's just a soapy liquid.


----------



## Milo (17 Aug 2008)

SOme of the cheaper brand contain salt I think.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2008)

I wash my dirty trainers (white leather Stan Smiths) in the machine with washing-up liquid - they come up a treat!


----------



## kyuss (17 Aug 2008)

I use car car shampoo myself, just as cheap (the last bottle of concentrated stuff I bought was about 70p for a litre) and does just as good a job. I've heard about washing up liquid containing salt and other nasties that are not ideal on laquered surface or bare metal, though I'm sure it's not as bad as some would make out, but why take the chance.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've used washing up liquid for years on bikes, motorcycles and cars and I've never had a problem.
> 
> Where do people get this stuff about washing up liquid being an abrasive? It's just a soapy liquid.



Ditto.
Mostly though I use Tesco's car shampoo as it also contains a touch of wax.


----------



## Willow (17 Aug 2008)

I just use plain water on the car otherwise it takes the wax off and makes it more difficult to clean. Wash and vacum it weekly and polish 2/3 times a year. Bizarrely though I use any car shampoo I get given on the bike.

I hate a dirty car and have now taken to washing the bike every time I wash the car ie weekly!!

 saddo


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2008)

Willow said:


> I just use plain water on the car otherwise it takes the wax off and makes it more difficult to clean. *Wash and vacum *it weekly and polish 2/3 times a year. Bizarrely though I use any car shampoo I get given on the bike.
> 
> I hate a dirty car and have now taken to washing the bike every time I wash the car ie weekly!!
> 
> saddo



Vacuuming your bike seems a bit excessive (and fairly difficult, I'd imagine! .


----------



## Willow (17 Aug 2008)

(sorry badly written) good idea though!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Aug 2008)

Anything is better than products like MucOff which will strip lube from even sealed bearings.

Washing up liquid does contain salt.

Car wax/shampoos clean the grease and oil off less well (which is a good thing) and do leave a waxy residue (which is a good thing). So, as a gallon of the stuff lasts years, it's hard to think of a reason not to use it.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2008)

No..washing up liquid will strip any wax etc. off the frame/car - yeh gives a good result, but won't be the best finish. Use simple car shampoo - softer. I'm also fussy about the car - don't ever use it on cars, no point in waxing it, the rain won't bubble and run off, and will lead to paint faid - especially red.

To be honest, Mr Sheen is ace at cleaning all surfaces - fast, will take the black sh!t off your coloured tyres no problem..... Great on bikes - don't use on car paint.


----------



## cycling fisherman (17 Aug 2008)

i do use it on the car as well and it leaves a fantastic result and a waxy finish, i'm thinking protective right?

well after reading these views maybe wrong...


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Aug 2008)

1/ Washing up liquid contains so little salt, which is on the bike for a matter of minutes before you rinse it off that it makes bugger all difference. 100 yards on a gritted winter road will cover your bike in more salt than a lifetimes cleaning.

2/ Wax makes things shine. It does NOT protect, unless anyone can explain how a coating of about 1/10,000th of an inch thick will somehow protect your paint from stone chips.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2008)

For quick light clean-ups, baby wipes work really well on bike and chain.

Agree with the Mr Sheen as well, after a wash I've used Mr Sheen when it's spotless and it leaves a nice shiny silicon coating.


----------



## Globalti (17 Aug 2008)

NO NO NO! DO NOT use washing up liquid - it contains more than a little salt to thicken it. I work in the industry and I know how it is formulated. The cheaper it is, the more salt.

If you must use a detergent use car shampoo.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (17 Aug 2008)

After taking advice on this forum several decades ago, I agree. Baby wipes are the way to go. Clean absolutely everything off everything and so mild, your baby's bum won't go red!


----------



## monnet (17 Aug 2008)

I disagree with Smokin Joe. There's plenty of salt in washing up liquid - if you wash up regularly and leave your clean pots in a drainage rack on the drainage board a few times when the surface of the dranage board dries off you'll see plenty of white salty residue. And I use Fairy. 

I appreciate the point of salt on gritted roads etc., but I'd rather et to the end of a ride and wipe all that crap off rather than smear a load of it all over my bike taking special care to get it into all the tricky, difficult to reach bits ensuring serious damage. 

FWIW I find that warm water is just fine.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Aug 2008)

monnet said:


> I* disagree with Smokin Joe.* .


Oh you do, do you? 

Have a look at my post count and show some respect, you *ordinary member.*


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Aug 2008)

You are supposed to wash bikes? :0. 

See, I knew I would learn things on a cycling forum :0)


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2008)

monnet said:


> I disagree with Smokin Joe. There's plenty of salt in washing up liquid - *if you wash up regularly and leave your clean pots in a drainage rack on the drainage board a few times when the surface of the dranage board dries off you'll see plenty of white salty residue. And I use Fairy*.
> 
> I appreciate the point of salt on gritted roads etc., but I'd rather et to the end of a ride and wipe all that crap off rather than smear a load of it all over my bike taking special care to get it into all the tricky, difficult to reach bits ensuring serious damage.
> 
> FWIW I find that warm water is just fine.



Really? Sure it's not Calcium from the water rather than salt from the washing-up liquid?

Frankly the amount of salt remaining on the bike from washing-up liquid after rinsing must be soooo tiny as to have little/no effect. Most working parts will wear-out and have to be replaced long before any noticeable corrosive effects of salt from washing-up liquid. 
If you ride your bike in all weathers then using a drop of fairly is no issue at all.

Is this just a mythapprehension?


----------



## girofan (18 Aug 2008)

If you guys are so finicky about what you use on the bike and they never get tatty, you'll have no excuse for the Missus for buying a new one!!


----------



## Saddle bum (18 Aug 2008)

I recommend Auto-Glym car shampoo. Used it for years. Not cheap but you don't need a lot. Mix a couple of teaspoons with water in a spray bottle and wipe down machine with a one inch brush.

Fairy liquid, etc. are stacked with salt, might as well use Sulphuric Acud.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Aug 2008)

> Wax makes things shine. *It does NOT protect*, unless anyone can explain how a coating of about 1/10,000th of an inch thick will somehow protect your paint from *stone chips.*


Blimey. That's a powerful rebuttal. 

Pity no one ever thought it would!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Baby wipes are the way to go. Clean absolutely everything off everything and so mild, your baby's bum won't go red!



Simple really; don't let the baby shoot on your bike!


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> 'Now hands that do dishes can feel soft as your face, with mild green Fairy Liquid.'




Or..........

A guy goes into a seafood restaurant and asks to see the dishes of the day. The waiter wheels over a trolley and the man examines the dishes.

"I'll have the little green squid with the hairy lip, please" says the man. "O.K." replies the waiter and calls out "Gervais!"

A little French chef appears with a large knife, the waiter instructs the chef to kill the little green squid with the hairy lip.

Gervais is just about to slice at the poor squid when he notices a tear running down its face. Gervais is touched, and admits that he hasn't the heart to kill the squid.

"Not to worry" says the waiter, and calls out "Hans!!" at which an enormous German bloke comes out of the kitchen. "Sir", says the waiter, "this is Hans, the dishwasher. Hans, kill that squid!"

The dishwasher wields a huge rolling pin and is just about to bludgeon the little green squid with the hairy lip when it cringes back and gives a little cry.

"I am sorry sir, I just cannot kill the squid" Hans admits, his lower lip trembling.

"Well sir," says the waiter, "it just goes to show.

That Hans that do dishes, can be soft as Gervais. With mild green, hairy lip squid!"


----------



## Joe24 (18 Aug 2008)

I either use washing up liquid, normal water or car shampoo.
Use washing up liquid the most, not had a problem, always got my bikes clean.
Have used the Wilkos car shampoo before though, didnt do too bad on the bike.
But then i'm not bothered about the finish, aslong as the dirts off.
I did wax my fixed frame when i first got it back though, made it look real nice


----------



## Globalti (18 Aug 2008)

Wax DOES protect your bike - it makes the water form into droplets and run off rather than just soaking everything, which can only be a good thing. 

Don't get it on the brakes though.


----------



## monnet (19 Aug 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh you do, do you?
> 
> Have a look at my post count and show some respect, you *ordinary member.*



mmm...no need to get your knickers in a twist. I thought the forum was a place to exchange ideas, not to bow down before (s)he who has the most posts, after all if that were the case Bonj's word would be gospel. But since you've made an off thread point I'll add a couple of my own.

1) Since when has a high post count been correlated to knowledge?
2) I note that you have have been a member of cc a massive 1 week longer than myself.

Maybe I've just been spending more time on the bike to get up to your exalted status.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2008)

Monnet,

The post was meant to be humorous, humble apologies if it did not come across that way.


----------



## shooter560 (19 Aug 2008)

Washing up liquid is for your dishes, if you want to use it on your bike or even you car then thats your choice, BUT washing up liquid does contain harsh detergents and salt both will strip and damage whatever finish you have on your bike/car, not forgetting how well it removes grease from dishes so just think how quickly its thinning and removing the grease from your bearings.

Wax can and does add protection, however nothing will protect from stone chips, well unless you add a plastic coating, like the 3M paint shield thats used on cars, but it will add weight and also dull the look somewhat. Wax is a good quality one containing a high percentage of Carnauba will protect from stuff like surface dirt, tar, bugs and general crap weather, it also helps to keep the finish looking great and disperses water quickly.

If you want a suggestion for a shampoo, try a no tears baby shampoo, this is perfect at removing dirt without stripping wax protection or grease from bearings, even if used at 1 bottle per bucket its fairly safe, but 2 capfuls in a bucket is perfect, it works perfectly as I know, as its what I use on serveral show cars I look after. Failing this try a quality car shampoo, again a capful per bucket, not a gulg. Cheap shampoos are just that cheap, detergents are coarser and also contain salts to bring the costs down.

I only use Swissvax Divine wax on my road bike, its only £1200 a throw, but as its part of my work and the bike only needs 2 coats max a year and still beads water, even though its washed after almost ever ride it makes my life easy


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2008)

Some good advice there.


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2008)

shooter560 said:


> I only use Swissvax Divine wax on my road bike, its only £1200 a throw



 .... but but.... please PLEASE tell me that's a typo... that you meant £12.00... or it's the cost of your road bike... at £1200 a pop, I'd rather lick bike clean wit tongue!


----------



## cycling fisherman (20 Aug 2008)

washing up liquid is 88p per bottle and will last for easy 10-20 washes


Swissvax Divine wax is pants down material i'm afraid at that price, 1200 pounds on wax when my bike in its entirety cost 250 pounds....

let me see....


----------



## monnet (20 Aug 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> Monnet,
> 
> The post was meant to be humorous, humble apologies if it did not come across that way.



Apology accepted. And apologies to you for my reaction.


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2008)

where's the emoticon for speechless?


----------



## just jim (20 Aug 2008)

I think I'll go for the no-tears baby shampoo; the other option being too eye watering.


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Aug 2008)

I use Loreal, because my bike's worth it!


----------



## Danny (21 Aug 2008)

Having looked at the list of ingredients on the two different brands of washing up liquid we have in the house, I was surprised to find that salt is indeed listed as an ingredient - albeit a minor one.

However I am not convinced that this is a serious concern unless someone is cleaning their bikes with neat washing up liquid. The concentration of salt must be really low if you use just a small squirt in a bowl of water. Anyway, none of my steel crockery or cast iron pans seems to be corroding as a result of using washing up liquid.


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2008)

That's because they dry off fast on the draining board. Try leaving one wet in the ill-ventilated corner of the shed or garage surrounded by damp clothing and shoes.


----------



## just jim (21 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> That's because they dry off fast on the draining board. Try leaving one wet in the ill-ventilated corner of the shed or garage surrounded by damp clothing and shoes.



That sounds so cruel the way you put it.

I weep!


----------



## Danny (21 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> That's because they dry off fast on the draining board. Try leaving one wet in the ill-ventilated corner of the shed or garage surrounded by damp clothing and shoes.


I don't normally use my bike as a drying rack - but I guess it could be a good way to make the most of limited space


----------



## yello (21 Aug 2008)

£1200.... for car shampoo.... sorry, just can't get over it...


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2008)

I never worry about the little bit of salt in washing up liquid because it is rinsed off within minutes anyway.


----------



## shooter560 (21 Aug 2008)

yello said:


> £1200.... for car shampoo.... sorry, just can't get over it...



Its a car wax not shampoo, and nope there is no typing error, well other than its now £1300 (http://swissvax.co.uk/products/wax-products.asp), it may sound a lot of money for a wax, but given that the cars I use it on cost over £100,000 its a small price, given the looks, finish and durability. Actually £1300 isn't too expensive you can spend over £7k on a pot of wax.


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Aug 2008)

shooter560 said:


> Its a car wax not shampoo, and nope there is no typing error, well other than its now £1300 (http://swissvax.co.uk/products/wax-products.asp), it may sound a lot of money for a wax, but given that the cars I use it on cost over £100,000 its a small price, given the looks, finish and durability. Actually £1300 isn't too expensive you can spend over £7k on a pot of wax.



I get loads free from out my ears!


----------



## Willow (21 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> That's because they dry off fast on the draining board. Try leaving one wet in the ill-ventilated corner of the shed or garage surrounded by damp clothing and shoes.




You mean you don't dry it with the hairdryer after


----------



## yello (21 Aug 2008)

I stand corrected. £1300 for car wax.... nope, I still don't feel any better 

What people spend their money on is there decision, I know, and everyone's priorities are their own etc but I just cannot help but feel flabbergasted! I can accept it's good stuff, the best even, but I'm running into brick walls trying to think how a car wax could possibly be worth that much. I mean, what on earth is in it?

Edit; made to order and 



> containing over 60% by volume of ultra pure Brazilian white carnauba



... ah well then, there you go! You'd get arrested for carrying that!


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Aug 2008)

ecover washing up liquid, less salt and better all round too for env


----------



## robbarker (22 Aug 2008)

Another vote for car shampoo. I wouldn't let washing up liquid near a bike because of the corrosive salt content and surfactants which are intended for ceramic, metal and glass, not paintwork.


----------



## petec (24 Aug 2008)

I tend to use muckoff on the MTB, and car shampoo on the Roadie..


----------



## goo_mason (24 Aug 2008)

Halfrauds' Bike Cleaner has been doing a great job on my road bike ! That just finished so I picked up Muc-Off as it was on a special, but it doesn't seem to be as good.

Would diluted car shampoo in a spray-bottle do the same kind of job as the two above ?


----------



## petec (24 Aug 2008)

Thats what I use....


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Aug 2008)

Has anyone mentioned caravan cleaner yet? 

thats supposed to be good stuff, and cheap too


----------



## yenrod (25 Aug 2008)

cycling fisherman said:


> I was discussing washing my bike down with one of the lads at work and i told him, this weekend i'm going to thoroughly clean the bike and that i was going to go to halfords this weekend to buy a load of cleaning gear for the bike...
> 
> "don't bother you are wasting your money" he replied...
> 
> ...




As sponsored by Lever !


----------



## goo_mason (25 Aug 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Has anyone mentioned caravan cleaner yet?
> 
> thats supposed to be good stuff, and cheap too



Now - that *was* mentioned a long time ago (possibly on the old C+ forum) when we were discussing cheap degreasers. Fenwicks Caravan Cleaner, I think.

Actually, I'll need to look for that next time I'm in Halfrauds and give it a go.


----------



## Joe24 (25 Aug 2008)

Not used caravan cleaner. Used truck cleaner once. That got my bike clean


----------



## robbarker (26 Aug 2008)

A quick note of caution regarding Johnson's Baby Shampoo. It's well known anti-tangling properties can cause conventionally spoked wheels to de-lace if over-used. Radials are fine, obviously.


----------



## kyuss (26 Aug 2008)

While in Poundstretchers picking up some cheap kitchen cleaning stuff this afternoon I spotted a bottle of 'Super Wet Carnuba Rude Wax'. Only £1.99 a bottle and an almost pornographic name, naturally I couldn't resist.

It's bloody brilliant, it's done a fantastic job of shining up my bike which is only 2 weeks old. Much better than the original finish, it looks like it's just been painted.


----------



## rootes (28 Aug 2008)

this comes up a lot in relation to cars etc..

main issue with washing up liquid is that most contain a high proportion of salt to bulk them up...

salt is no so good as this makes corrosion more likely...

I was always adverse to it as a gimmick but now a convert to fenwick / muc-off cleaner - it really does work well.

of as some have said a bottle of halfords or sim car shampoo


----------



## cathald (4 Jan 2010)

Almost all washing up liquids contain salt
so use it if you wish


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Jan 2010)

cathald said:


> Almost all washing up liquids contain salt


What, even the stuff made from the juice of real fairies?

On the rare occasions when I clean my bike, I find unbranded baby wipes perfect for the job. There again, it's bare titanium, so it's not going to matter whether I do it or not.


----------



## andy_wrx (7 Jan 2010)

For those wincing at the £1300 car polish, read this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81391

NB this is huge, photo-heavy, it'll take ages to load.

The guy spends goodness-knows how many hours, puts fifty-one layers of wax with three layers of a £10,000 final finish wax...on a Vauxhall Astra !


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jan 2010)

That guy is definitely dedicated to his hobby or a complete nutter depending on your point of view. For sure I would have given up doing that about an hour after leaving the garage with the new car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddha (7 Jan 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> For those wincing at the £1300 car polish, read this thread
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81391
> 
> NB this is huge, photo-heavy, it'll take ages to load.
> ...


Flamin' Nora! I suppose if you have the time, inclination, money ...

Though my idea of washing my bike is going through a puddle


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> For those wincing at the £1300 car polish, read this thread
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81391
> 
> NB this is huge, photo-heavy, it'll take ages to load.
> ...



I knew someone who went through similar pains and expense on an Escort XR3i some years ago. It looked lovely until he wrapped it around a tree but that is another story.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (7 Jan 2010)

'Stardrops' is my favourite mild detergent; nice lemony smell afterwards. 'Fairy original' is quite good as well.

Always rinse off and dry wipe afterwards for good results.


----------



## Jonathan M (7 Jan 2010)

buddha said:


> *Flamin' Nora*! I suppose if you have the time, inclination, money ...
> 
> Though my idea of washing my bike is going through a puddle




Don't you mean flamin Nova..........


----------



## Campfire (7 Jan 2010)

It does contain salt. Mr Campfire always tells me not to use it on car because of it. So I don't use it on my bikes either. I use it on lots of other things though.


----------



## andyfromotley (12 Jan 2010)

i picked up a couple of spray containers of 'elbow grease' from Captian value in otey. £1 each, terrific for the oily bits.


----------

